

We Rewrote Our Entire Application in PHP Before Launch - leftnode
http://leftnode.com/entry/we-rewrote-our-entire-application-in-php-before-launch

======
vannevar
_I now have a product that can be continuously deployed in a matter of
seconds, is well tested, and can be scaled easily._

It's not clear from the article that you didn't have that with Play. A lot of
people like PHP for the feeling of direct control, but of course that often
comes at the expense of the power of higher level abstractions. Unless you use
a framework, in which case you're back to the unease of "simply building
models and controllers on top of it." Sounds like you were just more
comfortable with PHP than Java, which is a perfectly good reason to rewrite.

